# JD GX335 belt chaffe



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I shredded the main traction belt (engine to hydrostatic drive unit) on my GX335. $62 later and a new belt installed I used it and it seemed fine. However now it started to smell of burned rubber when I use it. I removed the deck and deck drive belt, and traced the smell down to the main drive belt once again. 

The original belt broke due to a piece of wood getting inbetween it and the enigne pulley.

I checked each idler and pully and none are bent, all seem to be in align, nothing is binding or hanging up, yet one edge of the drive belt seems to be frayed more than the other. Dealer says belt has to wear in..........I do not buy that the belt has to fray on one side and smell like burned rubber unti it wears in. I have had too many pieces of ewuipment with belts that never had to do this. The belt on this tractor is made like two single belts that are joined together on the backside like a siamese twin. 

The belt seems ro ride to the bottom of the idlers (wide pulleys which the backs of the belt contact) which wold be towards the deck, which seems natural to me since gravity pulls things down. I replaced the tension spring and you can still see the blue smoke and smell from burning rubber and only after 2 or three minutes that belt is so hot y ou can not touch it or any of the components it runs in. I removed belt and inspected each item individually and all appear fine. I mean they worked fine until that stick chewed up the Original belt after 6 years that was on it. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Something out of alighn, when you had the belt off did you check for bearing problems in any thing that turns? Good Luck


----------

